# C-Style Buffer Board



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 18, 2019)

I'd like to know what's in the C-Style Buffer Board.  Can we please get some Build Docs, or at least a schematic?


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 18, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I'd like to know what's in the C-Style Buffer Board.  Can we please get some Build Docs, or at least a schematic?



I'm assuming it follows this


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 18, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 18, 2019)

It's a great sounding buffer, but I think I still prefer the Klon type- a lot less parts, and the Cornish seems to add something I can't quite explain


----------



## Devoureddeth (Oct 18, 2019)

DGWVI said:


> It's a great sounding buffer, but I think I still prefer the Klon type- a lot less parts, and the Cornish seems to add something I can't quite explain



Agreed with this statement 100%


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 18, 2019)

Sure is a lotta parts for a unity gain buffer.  Replace the BC549 with a darlington, like the MPSA13, and you can ditch the bootstrap bias circuit.  Gotta wonder about why C2 is so large.  I agree that an opamp buffer like the Centaur input offers a low parts count and best (most transparent) performance.  A JFET would work well too, but that is a whole different can o' worms!


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 19, 2019)

So, I A/Bed my Cornish and Klon buffers. The C-Style almost sounds like a mildly set Sonic Maximizer is engaged pre-dirt. The Klon really doesn't add anything


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 19, 2019)

I had to look up *Sonic Maximizer* to see what it is.  These posts on Harmony Central were particular enlightening.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 21, 2019)

No shirt...check
Dimebag lightning guitar...check

The sonic maximizer claims another victim!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 21, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> No shirt...check
> Dimebag lightning guitar...check
> 
> The sonic maximizer claims another victim!



he needs camo cargo shorts with Chuck Taylors...lol  Looks like that guy was super stoked in that vid ...lol

HCAF ...oh those were the days...

Sonic Maximizers make a Bedroom rig at low volume sound great..a band mix..well .....how i acquired mine was people giving them to me !

Mike


----------

